# help help please help!!!!!



## thereefsedge (Oct 2, 2007)

hello, my name is justin. i own a 20gal HighLight aquarium, and 4 the life of me i can not get rid of this type of algae. i have looked all over the net and nothing....... i have had the tank up 4 about 3 months i use a 150watt MH on a 7Hour light cycle. i also gravel vac once a month and water change (5GAL) once a week. there is a 20watt uv sterilizer on the tank, and i just can shake this algae!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! any help would be GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thank u 4 your time...... oh na my hair grass took a turn 2 the bad side any insight 2 why this might be????????????????


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi,

The light duration is too long. Even a 70w hqi would have worked.


----------



## livingword26 (Nov 4, 2007)

7 1/2 watts per gallon is pretty high. Are you injecting co2? What kind of ferts are you using? And what are your water perameters?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Heh, overkill! 

1) Reduce light.
2) Dose ferts.
3) Manually remove algae.
4) Plant heavily.


----------



## thereefsedge (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks everybody, i grow coral and i have been in the reef hobby for 5 years and this is the smallist watt bulb i have..... i do have pc's but they r 50/50's one is a 96watt, and one is a 64watt. the only ferts i am doseing is Kent once a week..... the algae that i dont like is that brown little fuz stuff, any animals 2 take care of that....


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

No, no animals with that kind of lighting.

Use the 65W PC over your tank.


----------



## livingword26 (Nov 4, 2007)

Even with the 65W PC, you are going to need to be injecting co2 and dosing dry ferts, or you are going to have more problems. Read this:

http://www.rexgrigg.com/


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

For that much lighting you have to provide a complete fertilizer "menu" to the plants, which has to include nitrates, phosphates, potassium, trace elements, carbon, calcium, magnesium, etc. The trace elements can come from the Kent stuff, and the calcium and magnesium may already be there if the GH of the water is high enough, but you still need to provide the others. Algae is almost inevitable otherwise.


----------



## thereefsedge (Oct 2, 2007)

wow thats like no light, but if thats what u think ill give it a shot.... can someone tell me a good fert regiment???? if i replace the PC bulb what kalvan is best 4 plants 2 photosynthesize??? 65k or 10k?


----------



## livingword26 (Nov 4, 2007)

thereefsedge said:


> wow thats like no light, but if thats what u think ill give it a shot.... can someone tell me a good fert regiment???? if i replace the PC bulb what kalvan is best 4 plants 2 photosynthesize??? 65k or 10k?


6500k or 10000k will both work, 6700k as well. There is a good fert regiment on the link I gave you before:

http://www.rexgrigg.com/

I believe that he has a link where you can buy them also, or you can by them from Greg Watson here:

http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/store/aquaticplantfood.php


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

thereefsedge said:


> wow thats like no light, but if thats what u think ill give it a shot.... can someone tell me a good fert regiment???? if i replace the PC bulb what kalvan is best 4 plants 2 photosynthesize??? 65k or 10k?


You difinately do not need as much light with planted tanks as you do in reefs. 65 watts over a 20g high is plenty of light, it's approx 3.25 wpg. Which will give you opportunity to grow almost any plant you want to keep. I would get either 6500k or 6700k bulbs, which is the most ideal color range for plants. In my experience 10000k bulbs tend to grow black beard algae, which you don't want.

Its very important you also get a some C02 injection up and running & a consistent fertilization routine going, sooner than later. If not I'm afraid you will continue to have algae issues.


----------



## thereefsedge (Oct 2, 2007)

i have been injecting co2 4 about a week or so. but i don't c any respiration so i don't know if it's working.... check back soon, ill be putting up pictures 4 u guys an gals... thanx again


----------



## livingword26 (Nov 4, 2007)

thereefsedge said:


> i have been injecting co2 4 about a week or so. but i don't c any respiration so i don't know if it's working.... check back soon, ill be putting up pictures 4 u guys an gals... thanx again


What kind of CO2? DIY, or pressurized. How many bubbles per second? Do you have an HOB or something that is causing a lot of surface agitation?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If you get a "drop checker" and fill it with 4 dKH distilled or deionized water instead of tank or tap water you can tell if you have enough CO2 in the water.


----------



## thereefsedge (Oct 2, 2007)

so just a check up!!!!! After turning the lights down on my aquarium all my fish and plants started 2 improve ten fold. Here's the kicker my german rams r breeding, grea news right!!!!!! NO...... i now have a out break of BGA, it has just started and is only on my dwarf baby tears. i am thinking that i should just pull the tears out and toss them in order 2 avoid useing a chemical with the new batch of eggs.... but tell me what u guys think!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

